# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Những vấn đề khác >  Pheromones là gì? Mua pheromone nước hoa ở đâu

## edumesavn

PHEROMONES LÀ GÌ? MUA PHEROMONE NƯỚC HOA Ở ĐÂU

 Pheromones là gì? Đây là thuật ngữ chỉ về những chất được tiết ra từ động vật, trong đó có con người nằm đánh dấu cương vực, cảnh báo nguy hiểm hay đơn giảm là để độ bạn tình. Khi động vật tới mùa giao hợp, thân con cái tiết ra hoạt chất Pheromones thu hút bạn khác giới tìm đến với mình. Cho tới năm 1980. Pheromone của con người mới được phát hiện. Các nhà khoa học nhận ra hợp chất thiên nhiên này trong mồ hôi của những nam nữ thanh niên ở độ tuổi đôi mươi. Điều đặc biệt là ở lứa tuổi này, nồng độ Pheromones cao hơn 15 lần so với người bình thường. Sau đó các nhà khoa học tiếp kiến nghiên cứu để tạo ra dạng Pheromone tổng hợp trên người có độ đậm đặc gấp 100 lần so với Pheromone tự nhiên, nhờ vậy mà những người sử dụng loại Pheromones nhân tạo này có sức suýt đặc biệt đối với người khác giới.

 Xem chi tiết lịch sử phát triển của Pheromones tại đây : Pheromone là gì

 Mua Pheromone nước hoa ở đâu là câu hỏi mà người dùng kiêng kị những loại nước hoa kích dục có chứa thành phần Pheromones. Những loại nước hoa này được ví như “tình dược”, người ngửi thấy mùi hương sẽ trở nên ham muốn được gần gũi với người tỏa ra mùi hương này hơn.

Xem thêm: mua thuốc kích dục nam tphcm

 Dựa vào tính năng cuộn bạn tình của Pheromone, các nhà khoa học đã điều chế đưa chất này vào sinh sản các loại nước hoa. Những loại nước hoa có chứa Pheromone thường được dùng để xịt trực tiếp lên thân hoặc áo quần. Khi bạn đi chơi hay gặp người mình yêu mến, mùi nước hoa sẽ lôi cuốn sự chú ý của những người khác đối với bạn. Và tất nhiên, khi bạn có ý định quyến rũ một ai đó, với sự giúp đỡ của nước hoa Pheromone việc đó sẽ dễ dàng hơn. Nước hoa có chứa Pheromone được ví như loại kích dục tự nhiên, là “tình dược” cấp thiết để cặp đôi có những phút chốc âu yếm, gần gụi và thăng hoa.

 Một số loại nước hoa có chứa Pheromone có thể kể đến như Excite Macho woman, Yes Pheromo, 818 Women,…. những sản phẩm này hiện về Việt Nam cốt đường xách tay (bộ Y tế Việt Nam chưa cấp phép bán nên không có công ty đại diện nhập về). Địa chỉ bán nước hoa pheromone rất dễ lớp, chỉ cần một click chuột bạn đã có đến trăm địa chỉ. Vì là mặt hàng khá “hot” trên thị trường nên nước hoa kích dục có Pheromone hiện bị làm giả, nhập lậu từ Trung Quốc về rất nhiều. Để đảm bào mua hàng chuẩn 100%, bạn có thể tham khảo mua tại Thuockichducnamnutphcm. net.

 Xem thêm: thuốc kích dục nữ giá rẻ tphcm

----------

